# Tat Anarchy Purchased!



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone else pull the trigger on a box tonight?


----------



## mykeuva (Sep 16, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Anyone else pull the trigger on a box tonight?


I picked up a box. I was back and forth on buying one, but figured I'd be kicking myself if the early reviews are correct, as the price point is decent. Hopefully, the reviews are right...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

mykeuva said:


> I picked up a box. I was back and forth on buying one, but figured I'd be kicking myself if the early reviews are correct, as the price point is decent. Hopefully, the reviews are right...


Agreed. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Which site?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Which site?



Check here.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Which site?


ditto?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so on the fence about this one right now. I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

Not on a box, but a fiver. I normally get petit corona / corona sized cigars. So these are about an inch to an inch and half longer then I am used to or have time for.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeez thanks for the help fellas,


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Jeez thanks for the help fellas,


Glad to help ya out.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Did you decide to get a box Dave?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Back and forth as well. Figured I would just buy a 5'er but I liked the box too much.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric, why did you have to post this! Now, I'm debating whether to buy a box of these guys.....I don't know what to do....:banghead:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Eric, why did you have to post this! Now, I'm debating whether to buy a box of these guys.....I don't know what to do....:banghead:


LOL Just call it an early Christmas present.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I grabbed a box, Tats seem to be like crack to me....so it was hard not to pick up several!

Eventhough I can not smoke em as fast as I buy them, I always seems to wish I bought more then 1 (or 2) Pork Chop, Tenderloin, Borris, Face...ect...see now I am thinking of buying more.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a sucker for perfectos. In for a box.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Glad to help ya out.


\

Thanks Eric sorry missed the little linky thing, I got one ordered and a hat I guess, almost ordered more but where does it stop.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

deep said:


> I grabbed a box, Tats seem to be like crack to me....so it was hard not to pick up several!
> 
> Eventhough I can not smoke em as fast as I buy them, I always seems to wish I bought more then 1 (or 2) Pork Chop, Tenderloin, Borris, Face...ect...see now I am thinking of buying more.


Stop it I am to dammit LOL

shit should we?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Stop it I am to dammit LOL
> 
> shit should we?


My wife will kill me if I do. I had to walk away.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> My wife will kill me if I do. I had to walk away.


Yeah it's so hard to, no wife but not unlimited funds as there seems to be unlimited limited tats


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> there seems to be unlimited limited tats


I think that is the quote of the year. Bar none.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I think that is the quote of the year. Bar none.


Ah the truth though no? I stayed at one box gotta slow down some time!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I think that is the quote of the year. Bar none.


Ah the truth though no? I stayed at one box gotta slow down some time!

I do appreciate the heads up as I usually get left out and pay way to much on the secondary market!

Crap sorry double post i should quit while I'm behind


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ah the truth though no? I stayed at one box gotta slow down some time!
> 
> I do appreciate the heads up as I usually get left out and pay way to much on the secondary market!


Yep. Well I appreciate the heads up from the last LE release. Was about to PM you, but glad you found it in here.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

This isn't really an LE...2,000 boxes. There will be plenty of boxes for the year if you decide to pick up another.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

ckay said:


> This isn't really an LE...2,000 boxes. There will be plenty of boxes for the year if you decide to pick up another.


I thought they said 1500 boxes on the website. Which is much lower than something like the flying pigs. They sold out quick and can't be found except on the 2nd market. I've read that some BOTL don't expect them in stock online after this weekend.

I may be wrong, but I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

ckay said:


> This isn't really an LE...2,000 boxes. There will be plenty of boxes for the year if you decide to pick up another.


Sounds like an opportunity to wait if you're a cautious shopper and want to see the reviews...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Got myself a 5-er. The band itself tempted me to get one. I almost clenched on a box just on the artwork alone, but I wasn't really too impressed with the reviews on this cigar.

P.S. Is it a fad to have a black band now? I mean, with Vudu and now Anarchy... Oh well, I'm a sucker for that kinda stuff. They know their market. :lol:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I thought they said 1500 boxes on the website. Which is much lower than something like the flying pigs. They sold out quick and can't be found except on the 2nd market. I've read that some BOTL don't expect them in stock online after this weekend.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I didn't want to chance it.


I saw the 1500 to so with my luck I also didn't want to chance it, I went ahead and got another fiver so I could smoke some and put a box away for awhile.

On another site people were saying they were pretty good but who knows tell we try them.

Anyway Thank all!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

This guy, Pete Johnson is a frikkin' marketing genius... Never smoked one, never heard of it until now, and I'm dying to have a box or two!

Lord, will somebody please stop him from putting his grimy hands into my wallet?

-Fauzi


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ShortyStogie said:


> This guy, Pete Johnson is a frikkin' marketing genius... Never smoked one, never heard of it until now, and I'm dying to have a box or two!
> 
> Lord, will somebody please stop him from putting his grimy hands into my wallet?
> 
> -Fauzi


+1 I just started smoking and I WANT EVERYTHING!!!!!! Seriously, how did you seasoned pros handle this when you guys first started out?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> +1 I just started smoking and I WANT EVERYTHING!!!!!! Seriously, how did you seasoned pros handle this when you guys first started out?


Buy everything


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Buy everything


I sure hope this isn't the answer......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I sure hope this isn't the answer......:rotfl::rotfl:


Okay buy everything but no crap, except for stuff like this that is sometimes a one time shot, buy a single or two and make sure you like before buying boxes, and even if you don't like strong start buying them because they will mellow and your taste will likely change.

There I just saved you ten grand bro!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Smoked one... idn. Fortunately these are going to be around for a bit longer than most.

For anyone starting out... quit buying CI deals unless you actually are getting things you would smoke, i.e. Pepin 90 Sampler. Otherwise you end up with a crapton of 5 Vegas and random AJ and Rocky sticks and no money.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Last night when I went to bed, there were 757 available on the website. Now, it's down to 719. I expect when I get home tonight from a family thing, the number to be around 600. I'm not sure if that can be considered flying out the door, but moving fairly quickly nonetheless.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I see I am in the minority here..
I can honestly say that I enjoy about 20%
of his cigars.

He is a master of "selling the sizzle"

I have found few of his Limited releases worth the hype.
I will pass, leaving more for you...

Pete is a marketing wonder....


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a site that has them and ships internationally?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

If I hadn't bought so much last week I would be all over these. Just have to wait and see where he will pop up next.....probably in a week or so :mrgreen:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Bull, you're not the only one. I haven't had a Tat yet that I really liked. I'm not buying into the hype.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Smoked one... idn. Fortunately these are going to be around for a bit longer than most.
> 
> For anyone starting out... quit buying CI deals unless you actually are getting things you would smoke, i.e. Pepin 90 Sampler. Otherwise you end up with a crapton of 5 Vegas and random AJ and Rocky sticks and no money.


+1.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Smoked one... idn. Fortunately these are going to be around for a bit longer than most.
> 
> For anyone starting out... quit buying CI deals unless you actually are getting things you would smoke, i.e. Pepin 90 Sampler. Otherwise you end up with a crapton of 5 Vegas and random AJ and Rocky sticks and no money.


I concur, when i first started out I was cool with the cincos and the AJ's but now that I have some experience under my belt the only 5 vegas Im touching is the Miami.

As for the Anarachy, I cant justify spending $150 on 15 cigars Ive never tried. For $150 I feel I could spend my money in much better ways. Hell I can get a box of Havana VI's for $100 and Ill have 9 more cigars and $50 left over compared to if I bought the Anarchys. The whole LE thing just doesnt work on me.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I picked up a 5er. Should be a good smoke!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm coming to the realization that I can't buy all the LE's, so why worry about them. I'll still try to get a handful but you can't buy them all. Or I can't anyways.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I always wonder
If you think of the
Boris, Drac and Face.....

How many would consider them in their top 5 cigars.

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Something tells me not to buy these.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I always wonder
> If you think of the
> Boris, Drac and Face.....
> 
> ...


Id put The Face in my top 10, theres something extremly satisfying about that cigar to my palette. Other Tat LE's Ive had though... not top 10. I have high hopes for the La Verite sitting in my humi though.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have never tried any Tat's and although the based on reviews they do not quite match up to my preferred taste or size profile, I figured it wouldn't hurt to try out a five pack. Hopefully, it will be a good introduction to this line of cigars.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to the release party on the 10th. I'm gonna get my box then.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I got a 5er, just in case


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I've seen the reviews on this one and it looks pretty good. I'd be up for a box of 15! I'll be watching the WTS forums...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I've seen the reviews on this one and it looks pretty good. I'd be up for a box of 15! I'll be watching the WTS forums...


At the posted link, you can still buy one. Around 640 left. No need to wait until the WTS thread.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I've seen the reviews on this one and it looks pretty good. I'd be up for a box of 15! I'll be watching the WTS forums...


If you want to try 5, it'll be the same price per cigar as when you buy a box (sans box). I figured if I made a bad purchase, I won't be in much loss. The box does look pretty nice though.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Tman. @ Eric: I live in Canada so getting them to ship it to me will be a problem. I figure I'll wait until the purchases start popping up on the WTS forums...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Ordered a box, figured what the hell...


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought a box. I needed a new hat. LOL.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I've yet to order any of the Anarchy's but will admit that I'm intriguied. This seems to be one of the larger single-store LE releases Pete's done. (That's a good thing, btw.) The Pork Tenderloin, the Barclay-Rex 100th Anni., and the recent El Triunfador SODO were miniscule in comparison. I mean, the Tenderloin and SODO were like 200 boxes total.

Even though it gets frustrating, at times, trying to chase all of these LE's down, I still get caught up in the quest.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> For anyone starting out... quit buying CI deals unless you actually are getting things you would smoke, i.e. Pepin 90 Sampler. Otherwise you end up with a crapton of 5 Vegas and random AJ and Rocky sticks and no money.


AND In many cases... You'll probably enjoy your smokes more. :tongue1:

There is too much sense in that post Charlie.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just got an email that mine are in transit. Can't wait to smoke one.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea. I thought it was a spam mail when it said SI Inc shipping me through Click-N-Ship.!


----------



## MurphysLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought my box at the release event, really excited to have these sitting in my humidor


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Pre-ordered my box last week. No shipping info yet, but looking forward to these...


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone tried one yet? Just got mine, maybe try one Saturday.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I got my order today, I am gonna let them rest for a while before I try them. They do look pretty bad arse. How about the free hat? I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Still waiting on mine, I thought they were supposed to arrive today. :impatient smiley:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

This is really good cigar! Starts off peppery and just smooths out for the rest of the ride! I bought a single today just because I didn't want to open my box. These will just get better with age!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine arrived today and just got put to bed for a long nap!


----------



## quantim0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Showed up today at my door.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I got my order today, I am gonna let them rest for a while before I try them. They do look pretty bad arse. How about the free hat? I thought that was pretty cool!


Got my 5-er on Tuesday. They do look nice. I'm also thankful for the free hat as well! Very nice.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

EricF said:


> This is really good cigar! Starts off peppery and just smooths out for the rest of the ride! I bought a single today just because I didn't want to open my box. These will just get better with age!


This is good to hear from you bro we have similar tastes and I heard some bad reviews and was a bit worried. Now I wish I could have bought more LOL

Thanks


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

quantim0 said:


> Showed up today at my door.


I got some of those black label 3 packs at a Halloween event for tatuaje earlier this year. Those are great.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Still waiting on mine, I thought they were supposed to arrive today. :impatient smiley:


same here, maybe today.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Mine are 'Out For Delivery' !!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I got two boxes and two hats yesterday. They are resting for a few days.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Charlie (thegoldenmackid) reviewed it ...

Review: Tatuaje Anarchy | TheCigarFeed

From the sound of it a little bit of time resting would do these sticks some good.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Charlie (thegoldenmackid) reviewed it ...
> 
> Review: Tatuaje Anarchy | TheCigarFeed
> 
> From the sound of it a little bit of time resting would do these sticks some good.


That being said, those that tried it ROTT seemed to love it, two weeks seemed not to help, lol.

I'm kidding, everyone's palate is different.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> That being said, those that tried it ROTT seemed to love it, two weeks seemed not to help, lol.
> 
> I'm kidding, everyone's palate is different.


Hey Charlie
I smoked one last night and liked it quite a bit, though it was a long smoke close to two hours, the bits that were maybe a little fresh I think will get better with age.

I am thinking about getting another box the hard part is risking buying more cigars in this economy when I am not exactly short on smokes 

Dave


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

These didn't seem to get the best reviews. Regardless I can't wait to find the right time to brreak one of these boys out. They smell awesome!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone else still waiting on these? I got the shipping email last Sunday, and nothing yet.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I orderedine Monday and they came Friday.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

got my box on thursday & smoked one on friday, it was ok.. seems to have som good potential with a good rest! gonna burn another in about 3 months, then 6, 9, & 12 to see if any difference


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like general consensus is I should try to find one around March-May to smoke. have to find someone to trade me one or two around then & hope that's a good enough rest to make them special.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Smoked one... idn. Fortunately these are going to be around for a bit longer than most.
> 
> For anyone starting out... quit buying CI deals unless you actually are getting things you would smoke, i.e. Pepin 90 Sampler. Otherwise you end up with a crapton of 5 Vegas and random AJ and Rocky sticks and no money.


I was searching for info on these tat anarchy stick and came across this quote. I wish I found it alot sooner cause this is the boat I'm in. Live and learn.:frown:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Sarge said:


> sounds like general consensus is I should try to find one around March-May to smoke. have to find someone to trade me one or two around then & hope that's a good enough rest to make them special.


If you want to trade, I'll trade. I have almost a full box and will smoke my first tomorrow night.  Can't wait.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Smoked my first one last night.... phenomenal. It will easily make my top 10 cigars for the year for sure and possibly ever. Just a fantastic flavor profile.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone smoke one of these recently?

I had one shortly after the release and liked it, but the one this weekend seemed very much in the sick period. Or I could have just got a bad one, anyone?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would be interested as well since I was planning on torching my first one this week...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I would be interested as well since I was planning on torching my first one this week...


I smoked the one John (Reino) sent via that phenomenal MaW bomb a while back. Think it was probably two weeks ago now I smoked it. Was absolutely amazing! to say the least. Definitely a good time to fire one up imho. The flavors were bold, burned great, & it just felt right and ripe. I'll definitely be buying a box in the near future once I get a chance....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> Anyone smoke one of these recently?
> 
> I had one shortly after the release and liked it, but the one this weekend seemed very much in the sick period. Or I could have just got a bad one, anyone?


Or maybe you were lucky and got a good one the first time around? I wasn't a fan of this cigar. Reminded me of a roller coaster that couldn't get over the slope.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Or maybe you were lucky and got a good one the first time around? I wasn't a fan of this cigar. Reminded me of a roller coaster that couldn't get over the slope.


good point...with these mixed results i think i will give another one a go sooner rather then later and see what happends....thanks guys


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I will gladly volunteer as the "smoke test" dummyuke::biggrin1:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sarge said:


> I smoked the one John (Reino) sent via that phenomenal MaW bomb a while back. Think it was probably two weeks ago now I smoked it. Was absolutely amazing! to say the least. Definitely a good time to fire one up imho. The flavors were bold, burned great, & it just felt right and ripe. I'll definitely be buying a box in the near future once I get a chance....


I had one the other day and I'm liking this blend. I just wish they were less expensive so I could get a few more--LOLainkiller:


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought it was a good cigar but not worth 10 bucks a stick, the red label Tat was better and ALOT less, i've been trying higher end cigars (about 1 or 2 a month) no cigar has been worth the money,(more than 4 bucks) Tats are over hyped over priced


----------



## Topper7788 (Mar 8, 2011)

muddy said:


> I thought it was a good cigar but not worth 10 bucks a stick, the red label Tat was better and ALOT less, i've been trying higher end cigars (about 1 or 2 a month) no cigar has been worth the money,(more than 4 bucks) Tats are over hyped over priced


Just curious, what price do you consider a cigar "higher end" $4 ? The Anarchy at $10 seems pretty reasonable for a LE release.. It's a big cigar which for me at least is almost a 2 hour smoke... As most Robusto's I smoke tend to last about an hour and cost usually $5 to 7 per a 2 hour smoke or $10 doesn't seem out of line...

On LE's in generally, especially Tat's in general as Pete seems to come put with a LE about every week I normally stay away... But if you want something different that won't be around forever, $10 doesn't seem out of line at all.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Topper7788 said:


> Just curious, what price do you consider a cigar "higher end" $4 ? The Anarchy at $10 seems pretty reasonable for a LE release.. It's a big cigar which for me at least is almost a 2 hour smoke... As most Robusto's I smoke tend to last about an hour and cost usually $5 to 7 per a 2 hour smoke or $10 doesn't seem out of line...
> 
> On LE's in generally, especially Tat's in general as Pete seems to come put with a LE about every week I normally stay away... But if you want something different that won't be around forever, $10 doesn't seem out of line at all.


I'm going to have to second this. 
This is also a perfect example of how individual preference differs from one to the next. I know that I was really trying to find the best stick for the $. I believed I had found some good ones until being turned in the direction of more premium cigars. My life(and bank account) has been changed forever. As with most things, you get what you pay for. IMHO. I wish I could find sub $4 sticks that smoked and tasted like a Siglo VI, MF LE, Anejo, Opus, Tat Black or J21. And so on.. But I have yet to find one that satisfies the way SOME of the pricier sticks do. I think we should all just smoke what we enjoy, and enjoy what we smoke. If people seem to like something that I don't care for, good for them. We could all smoke different sticks and still enjoy smoking them together. Just my two pennies...


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I'll give my last one another month


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I really want to try one of these but not sure if they're worth it to buy online.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

When i buy a 10 dollar cigar i expect the contruction of the cigar to be awesome (i want what i pay for) and i have found that even the pricey cigars will, do have problems, i will still buy them but i will hold them to a higher standard


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

muddy said:


> When i buy a 10 dollar cigar i expect the contruction of the cigar to be awesome (i want what i pay for) and i have found that even the pricey cigars will, do have problems, i will still buy them but i will hold them to a higher standard


True, but unless you buy machine made cigars there is always that small chance there is something that could go wrong with a cigar. Being handmade every cigar is different. :dunno:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I got some of these when they were first released. They are the LE that never was. I can't believe they are still available.
Excellent marketing! Decent cigars.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm. Makes me curious to try out my stash.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Just ran across this thread. Read it all the way thru and was hoping it would help my decision. I'm sitting on the fence on whether or not to order a box or fiver. Damn I'm such a sucker for marketing hype... LOL


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

cw_mi said:


> Just ran across this thread. Read it all the way thru and was hoping it would help my decision. I'm sitting on the fence on whether or not to order a box or fiver. Damn I'm such a sucker for marketing hype... LOL


They are good smokes. Get a fiver, though. Make sure you like 'em before investing in an entire box.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> They are good smokes. Get a fiver, though. Make sure you like 'em before investing in an entire box.


Yeah , I'm thinking the fiver is the way to go.. expecially since I made some stupid bids on an auction site and need the extra cash if I win.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

IMO, they are not box worthy. You can definitely come out with better deals on auction sites for a better smoke. It is a nice looking cigar with a cap that looks like a honey bun. It seems like they need couple of months rest. They are pretty bland ROTT.


----------

